# espresso vs regular coffee



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

what's the difference between the two?

and;

is espresso available in dark roast? 

the only espresso beans i have been able to find in bolton, a primarily italian neighbourhood, are medium roast.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

There are no differences really. The "bean" is just a euphemism. Any coffee bean can be ground to be used in an espresso maker, as the grind is sorta important (frankly I have used plain jane dollar store coffee in my espresso without complaint). However, that said; a population does get 'hooked' onto a particular flavour that they were marketed and though they forget that marketing origins, they persist in the view "it tastes like this" so "espresso bean" fulfills that mental fixation. The bigger difference is that the very short brew time for espresso (19 seconds on average) is not long enough for the water soluble caffeine to be fully expressed from the ground so actually has less caffeine than regular coffees.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Espresso - CoffeeResearch.org


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

david henman said:


> what's the difference between the two?


In terms of the roast or in terms of the way it's may? Espresso is used to describe both (unfortunately). A KotG said: you can run any bean through the espresso process. I do. I much prefer my coffee pulled than dripped.



> is espresso available in dark roast?


An "espresso roast" is generally a dark roast ground very, very fine. But you can grind any type of bean you want for use in an espresso machine. Just grind it very, very fine.



> the only espresso beans i have been able to find in bolton, a primarily italian neighbourhood, are medium roast.


Bolton you say? The armpit of Ontario?  I spent some of my early years on Alan Drive -- back when Jack's still existed and everyone referred to the subdivision behind the old folks home as "the new subdivision".


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Espresso - CoffeeResearch.org


...yikes! maybe i should stick with instant..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> There are no differences really. The "bean" is just a euphemism. Any coffee bean can be ground to be used in an espresso maker...


...i wondered about that. i get amazing dark roast beans from costco. i'm going to try that tonight.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hahahaha marketing!! Go with what makes you happy!! Heck, get a mill that is "setable" and then buy up 1 or 2 tablespoons of different beans, grind and mix and drink!! It can be an adventure!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i wondered about that. i get amazing dark roast beans from costco. i'm going to try that tonight.


I was just going to mention that. The Costco brand bean is roasted by Startbucks. Makes a nice rich coffee.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have not used a bodom myself, but have a friend who swears by them after visiting France. I gather they produce results somewhere between esspresso and drip, or have I misunderstood?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I only have a French press at home and love the results I get. 
Bridgehead's (local Ottawa coffee shop chain) Ethiopian Harrar and my French press and I'm good to go. 
No cream or sugar for me usually.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Too fine and you've got a Turkish coffee, though.
> 
> To me, the grind is everything. It's possible to make a great cup of brewed coffee with a decent grinder, but a great espresso requires a great grinder. It's an art and a science. Different beans need different grinds, depending on factors like oil content. Too course and it'll be weak. Too fine and it can be bitter. Always use a burr grinder. The bigger the burrs, the better - they can grind cooler. And, of course, always grind fresh. Experiment.


Turkish is fun coffee too!! 

Another note on the degree of grind (and why I said something you can calibrate), too fine and you can damage the machinery. I had two pots bulge when I ground too fine. No coffee, and seriously distorted aluminum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I have not used a bodom myself, but have a friend who swears by them after visiting France. I gather they produce results somewhere between esspresso and drip, or have I misunderstood?


We use a French press when we want "a cup" of coffee. Can't go back to drip, it's thin and I miss all that oil. For a quick double shot I have an AeroPress (AEROPRESS®) and I'll haul my espresso machine out from under the counter on weekends. Though truthfully, the AeroPress is so darn good the espresso machine is starting to collect some dust.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Too fine and you've got a Turkish coffee, though.


Yea, but chances of people having a grinder that's capable of Turkish coffee type of fineness are pretty low. I've got a nice Rancillio grinder and can't do that fine.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL you can with the spinning blade. Grind down to almost a paste if you take it that far. I want a proper grinder though, one I can control. SO open for recommendations


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Nice. I have this one...


I have a Rocky as well, but the much older V1 model. Has the doser on it. Not sure how much longer the motor in mine is for this earth. I bought it off my old employer when we downsized and we didn't need three of them in the kitchen anymore. Man, I miss the Internet bubble days sometimes!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Espresso. I have a nice machine at home. Having said that, I don't use it much, simply because with regular coffee I take no cream or sugar. I've had my coffee black for more than twenty years.

With espresso I have to put some sugar in it. I have a cup now and then.


It's really strong. I don't think it matters if all you can get is medium roast espresso. Try it. It's strong tasting stuff.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

MMMMmmmm Coffeeeeeee....lofu

Here's my coffee rig. Rancilio Silvia and Anfim Best Grinder. I also roast my own beans in a Gene Cafe roaster. I never by that bitter burnt crap that Starbucks sells. Drinking some nice Panama Esmerelda Geisha this week.

:food-smiley-015:


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> MMMMmmmm Coffeeeeeee....lofu
> 
> Here's my coffee rig. Rancilio Silvia and Anfim Best Grinder. I also roast my own beans in a Gene Cafe roaster. I never by that bitter burnt crap that Starbucks sells. Drinking some nice Panama Esmerelda Geisha this week.
> 
> :food-smiley-015:


I agree 100% that Starbucks profile is way over roasted in general. Also I've had really obviously old beans there in the past as the oil from the beans was leaching out and sticking to the inside of my cup. Not good. 
Anyhow I haven't been to a Starbucks in ages since we have Bridgehead UN Ottawa and I get great results with my Bodum and some good locally roasted Bridgehead beans.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm definitely in the market for a decent bodum. is that the same as a 'french press'?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, "Bodum" is a brand name.
> 
> Anybody ever tried a Japanese coffee bong? I've seen it done, but never had one. Looks like crazy mad-scientist stuff.


I was just reading about the Japanese drip/bong method a few days ago. Looks cool. I'm sure I'll try it out. I'm a coffee junkie.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i'm definitely in the market for a decent bodum. is that the same as a 'french press'?


Ya they are terrific, especially if you like your coffee supremely hot. Good for traveling as well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, "Bodum" is a brand name.
> 
> Anybody ever tried a Japanese coffee bong? I've seen it done, but never had one. Looks like crazy mad-scientist stuff.




I almost always drink lattes, capuccino or espresso. I like french press coffee too. You just have to be aware that there will be sediment in your cup so don't drink the last little bit.

What is this coffee bong you refer to? Is it the vacuum type brewer or something else? I know coffee (and bongs), but I've never seen the two combined.

My next coffee machine will be a Technivorm Moccamaster drip brewer. I still like drip coffee sometimes, though I usually have enough of that at work, but my wife loves it. Our old Kenmore just doesn't cut it anymore. The Technicorm is supposed to be the best. It's good to have a drip machine for dinner parties etc too, when I don't feel like making 10 lattes in a row.


----------

